# Sidi vs. Northwave



## GA1911 (May 4, 2010)

I did a search, but didn't find any info on this question. I ride Sidi shoes currently, size 46.5, and they fit well. I ran across a sale on Northwave shoes and their sizing chart is completely different from Sidi's and I have narrowed it down to a couple of sizes. So, has anyone gone between the two shoes and can give me an idea how the fit is between the two brands? I typically buy my cycling shoes from the LBS so I can actually try them on, but this is a good deal on the Northwaves. I checked, and no Northwave dealers near me.

Thanks...


----------



## joker (Jul 22, 2007)

I have sidi dragon srs mtb shoes they fit just fine but the only thing i'd do differently if i bought them again is i'd buy the wide version as the standard ones seem fractionally narrower than my shimano shoes , but they are very comfortable


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Northwaves run Extremely Small! I tried a set of 48's and they killed my foot just trying to get into them. To top it off, I bought them online too, thinking they would be the same as my Sidi and they were far from it. I know you said you cant find a dealer locally but If possible, find some local or someone with your size and try them on before buying any to ensure they fit.


----------



## Ripper4life (Nov 23, 2011)

Art's Cyclery has a cool tool on their site called Shoefitr that lets you compare the fit of different brands. For example, if you wear a 46.5 Sidi Genius 5, Shoefitr recommends you get a 45 or 45.5 in the Northwave Evolution S.B.S. Art's has Northwave shoes on sale right now too, plus free return shipping if you happen to order the wrong size.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a pair of Sidi Dominator Mega in 42 and Northwave Raptor in 41.5, and they feel identical to me.
Buying shoes without trying them on seems crazy, but if that Art's deal is tempting.


----------



## GA1911 (May 4, 2010)

Everyone's experience seems to be different, and this is why I like to try on shoes before I buy. I couldn't get the shoefitr at Art's to work for me, don't know why but it would not open. The salesman at the online company said I should buy one size larger because they run small, like Scott said. Cinelli says his mountain bike shoes fit about the same.
Oh well, I guess I'll just roll the dice and see what happens. Everything I have read about the Northwave shoes makes them sound like a great cycling shoe.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

If Sidi fits you well I think you'd find Northwave to be too wide. Based on the models I've tried anyway Northwave is a bit wide. Or you could say they are "normal" and Sidi is narrow.


----------

